# Claiming UK fuel allowance



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

> CLAIMING WINTER FUEL PAYMENT ABROAD
> UK expats living in other European countries can now claim the Winter Fuel Payment. To qualify this winter they must have been born on 5 July 1951 or earlier and have what the Department for Work and Pensions calls 'a close and sufficient connexion' with the UK. They must also live in one of the 26 other EU countries, the three EEA countries or Switzerland. These countries are listed below. Some countries where expats can now claim are a lot warmer than the UK.
> 
> Until this year people who lived outside the UK could not claim the Winter Fuel Payment. If they had already qualified and claimed it in the UK they could keep it if they moved, but they could not claim it for the first time from outside the UK.


Paul Lewis Money: CLAIMING WINTER FUEL PAYMENT ABROAD


The European Court has now corrected an anomaly in who can claim Winter Fuel Allowance. Now all those over 60 can claim even though they may have moved abroad before they were 60. It seems as if recipients must be registered with HMRC for tax purposes.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Claim form can be downloaded here.........


http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consum_dg/groups/dg_digitalassets/@dg/@en/@over50/documents/digitalasset/dg_202418.pdf


----------

